# WTB SX3 Win 3" 26" barrel



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

If anyone has one of the above that is in good shape/operating condition please PM me with the details. Also if anyone knows where there is a good used one for sale I would appreciate knowing where I can find one. By the way - I live in Billings, Mt. and am willing to pay the freight between 2 FFL dealers.


----------

